# Steinhatchee Springs Hog Hunt Opening Weekend



## The Termite (Jan 31, 2016)

I got pulled for this Hunt on 2/5 to 2/7 and just found out dogs are allowed.  If any of you dog hunters want to team up for a day send me a PM!


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 31, 2016)

That area is loaded with hogs! Yawl ought to do well. We cruise trough the management area when the fishing gets slow on our annual trip to the flats and always see pigs


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 1, 2016)

If I wasn't on call at work I would love to


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 12, 2016)

How did yall do on the hunt?


----------

